# Hello



## Harry (May 28, 2021)

Hi, 

I am Harry. I like talking to people, find new friends, be there when our friends need them. 

My personal experience is pleasant so far. I never had any problems myself. But I have known people who need them.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 28, 2021)

Welcome to TMH Harry, glad to have you.


----------



## Harry (May 28, 2021)

Thanks for the welcome. I have been part of a couple of forums like this one. Some of them vanished with time and others became toxic. That is something normal for boards that have been around for so long. It is really a moment of happiness when we find where we can talk freely.


----------



## Harry (May 28, 2021)

How about I wake up at 7 every day. I know I am new and am not supposed to make jokes. But can't resist. This forum is really exciting and some nice topics too. I am going through some old ones and they have some honest discussions.


----------



## lavalamp (May 28, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @Harry


----------



## Butterfly88 (May 28, 2021)

Welcome Harry!


----------



## Lunacie (May 28, 2021)

Hello Harry!


----------



## Pig Hip (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Harry (May 28, 2021)

Thanks @lavalamp @Butterfly88 @Pig Hip 

It is really comfortable when people are so friendly. I like the logo. It is nice and simple. Any stories behind choosing this logo ? Is this home made by one of the members ?


----------



## Pig Hip (May 28, 2021)

Harry said:


> Thanks @lavalamp @Butterfly88 @Pig Hip
> 
> It is really comfortable when people are so friendly. I like the logo. It is nice and simple. Any stories behind choosing this logo ? Is this home made by one of the members ?


Style Goddess and Queen of Snaz, @Gemma


----------



## Harry (May 28, 2021)

A gifted person, no doubt. Is there any story behind the Purple colour too ? I see a lot of it. 

It is amazing how people think so differently so that a logo stands out. There are a lot of themes here too.


----------



## Gemma (May 28, 2021)

Welcome to the site Harry 



Harry said:


> Is there any story behind the Purple colour too ?


pink/purple is for calm, kindness, and respect
green represents wellbeing, health, and growth


----------



## Harry (May 28, 2021)

Thanks @Gemma 



Gemma said:


> pink/purple is for calm, kindness, and respect
> green represents wellbeing, health, and growth



So that is not a random selection of matching colours. There seems to be some theory behind the use of colours. I remember seeing a picture on Facebook a couple of years back which talked about colours and where to use them.


----------



## Foxy (May 28, 2021)

Hi @Harry  - so nice to meet you. We're glad you joined our forum family.


----------



## PGen98 (May 28, 2021)

Hello and welcome, Harry, it's nice to meet you


----------



## safeinsanity (May 28, 2021)

Welcome @Harry ! 😊


----------



## Pinky (May 29, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @Harry


----------



## Harry (May 29, 2021)

Very very happy to receive your welcome

@Foxy @PGen98 @safeinsanity @Pinky 

It is amazing how a new member is getting so much warmth. Hope you all had a nice day today. I am working on some backlog which got accumulated this week. I hoped that the weekend would be free of other duties. The new work culture is so demanding.


----------



## gigglez (Jun 8, 2021)

Welcome harry!


----------



## Spice (Jul 6, 2021)

Welcome and enjoy the board Harry.


----------

